# Recommended websites



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Can anyone provide some quality t-shirt / apparel websites to look at for design purposes. I have found several that are good but I want to see similiarities of other ones. We are doing t-shirts, wind-shirts, turtlenecks, ringers, etc with about 120 different screen printed designs (mostly golf oriented with some logos / slogans that we copyrighted. Thanks in advance


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you mean the design and layout of the site (I think you do) then what you can do is do a search on the web for web design companies and look at their different portfolios of sites that they have created. Even though few will have apparel sites, most will have ecommerce sites of some sort. You can get some pretty good ideas about layouts and color scheme and overall design that way.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I also don't want folks posting links here to various t-shirt websites here, just so they can be checked out for design purposes. People tend to like to post their own link, which is against our forum guidelines 

Your best bet is as CominOutSwingin suggested: do some searchs for web design companies (or continue to do web searches for t-shirt companies...there are lots ), and view their portfolios.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay will do, thanks for the info


----------

